# 5 Terrible Secrets Big Drug Companies Don't Want You To Know



## Alex (26/6/14)

http://www.cracked.com/article_2134...big-drug-companies-dont-want-you-to-know.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (26/6/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.cracked.com/article_2134...big-drug-companies-dont-want-you-to-know.html


Interesting article and so true. I figured out their tricks a long time ago. I now stay far away from doctors and chemists and I only take completely natural vitamins. And since I stopped seeing doctors, stopped taking antibiotics for the common flu, I do not get sick anymore and feel awesome. 

They would most likely try pull the same stunt with e-juice, except they would demonize it through falsified studies so they can sell more Nicorette. Except now, big pharmacy is teeming up with big tobacco to try close the market on ecigs. We are literally fighting the Illuminati. When we take their Capital funding for aircraft drones, millitary warships, arms and ammunition, we are taking away their abillity to make war, and they do not like that. Big tobacco has been a major contributor to NSA, CIA etc etc for many, many, many years.

Anyways, thanks for the article it is an eye opener for many.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

